# A simple way to store clamps



## andrewr79 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi

I'd managed to miss this obvious solution to storing my clamps for months, and thought I'd share it here to save others the "Oh, why did it take me so long to figure it out" moment!

http://thewoodworkgeek.wordpress.com/2011/12/17/solving-the-clamp-storage-issue/

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Modified step ladder concept (shop built) works well for a portable rack to use near the assembly area. Wheels are good!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

pfft, I made a box for my F clamps, and put all my pipe clamps in a 5 gallon bucket, my squeeze clamps in a drawer with my c clamps, and my screw clamps on the leg of the work bench, at my home shop. Of course the cabinet shop has a more sophisticated rack behind the table saw for clamps.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

OK, now I feel stupid. I built one










From a design in a magazine, modified the concept a bit in the way I store parallel jaw clamps. The other side holds pipe and bar clamps. Whole thing is on wheels.


----------



## andrewr79 (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks much nicer than my way Don!


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Don, the rungs on that ladder look a little irregular, and I'd be nervous it would roll away from whatever I was trying to reach when I was climbing on it.


----------



## andrewr79 (Dec 17, 2011)

cutwice, I want a 'like' button for that

I'm going to have to rethink my solution after a visit from Santa, I think I'll be using Don's version as a guide


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine hang from a closet rod that used to hang jackets in the garage. Seems to work just fine for me.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I like Tom Hintz's design. Simple, sturdy and the design is easily adjusted to accommodate different wall spaces and clamp types.


----------



## toymike (Nov 17, 2011)

This would work for me utill I needed the ladder….lol


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmm… mine all lean against the wall in the corner behind a tall cabinet, and I untangle them every time I need to use them. . . 
Step ladder would be a good idea, if my son returned it. 

Mike


----------

